# Sagrado Sector Project



## Techpriest Tjórvi (May 17, 2007)

Hiya, I'm here with permission from the administration to tell you all about the existence of the Sagrado Sector Project (http://z6.invisionfree.com/Project_Sagrado/index.php?act=idx), so here we go  

_The Sagrado Sector Project (SSP) is dedicated to creating a full (renegade) Imperial sector in the Warhammer 40,000 universe, including everything from its capital world to the local warp anomalies, ork empires and Sagrado's Naval fleets. The Sagrado Sector is a 200 x 200 light year cube in an area still open to discussion, with cirka 20,000(+) systems. Within this sector, there are 7 subsectors currently at present; Sagrado, Tantara, Koba, Cytherean, Palador, Volund, and Suileabhan. With the exception of the Sagrado, Volund, and the Cytherean subsector, which are a bit special, each subsector will have something like 20 or so inhabited Imperial systems, giving us about 140 Imperial worlds in the Sagrado sector.

Of course, this project is about more than just mapping out each of these 140 worlds, even if that is our primary interest at this stage. This project is about fully detailing an Imperial sector, meaning that we're working on Imperial Guard regiments, Imperial Navy fleets, merchant fleets, alien civilisations, Inquisitorial interactions, and much, much, much more.

"So where do I start??"

Well, first you need to think about what parts of an Imperial sector that interests you. If you're a Guard fan, perhaps you want to help creating the local regiments, writing about their history, famous characters, organisation, or even special rules for the Warhammer 40,000 game? If you're a heretical Chaos fan, perhaps you're interested in creating sector-wide cults that plot to overthrow the sector?

Surf our various categories, dedicated to the forces in Sagrado, and see where you want to contribute.

Second, recall that I mentioned that our primary priority at this stage is creating the Imperial worlds in the Sagrado sector. It's pretty difficult to write the history for your planet, for example, if you don't know anything about its neighbours. So basically, we strongly urge all our members to create at least one Imperial world for the Sagrado sector. What kind of world is almost entirely up to you. You could create a strategically critical industrial world or hiveworld in the Tantara subsector, or a prison world in the Palador subsector; a fortress world in the war-torn Koba subsector, a tiny monitor station in the Sagrado subsector, or perhaps a fortress world in the buffer zone of the Volund sub-sector.

To start building your first world, you can either have a quick look at the forum, to get a basic idea of the sector, or read a short synopsis here.

Having got an impression of the sector, think of a concept for your planet, be it a argiworld, a shrine world or a hive world, and post your idea(s) in the respective forum that it belongs in. We'll help you from there.

Of course, there are countless ways in which you can help the project, so you're also welcome to help us develope our ork empire in the Koba subsector forum or the capital of the sector itself, in the Sagrado subsector forum

Go crazy!

"What about Warhammer 40,000 / BFG / Inquisitor / EPIC / RPGs??"

Of course, the SSP brings endless opportunities for all kinds of games set in the Warhammer 40,000 universe, not to mention that it makes a perfect setting for fan-based fiction. In the future, plans are even in motion on running a web-based campaign in the Sagrado sector, similar to what GW did for the Eye of Terror (only better)._


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

good luck with the project.


----------



## Techpriest Tjórvi (May 17, 2007)

thank you very much, I look forward to seeing who is interested in this project from this board


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

OOO ill look into that.


----------



## nightmarine (Mar 30, 2007)

DEFINATELY!!!!! Look at my short story in the fluff section (Xeno Storm), it sounds perfect for the Koba subsector and the planet already has a name and a basic background. On top of that i also have another IG Vs Chaos short story and am in the [long] process of writing a spacemarine-chaos-tyranid battle royal novel (or very long short story) I AM IN!!


----------



## Techpriest Tjórvi (May 17, 2007)

Nightmarine has already signed up, what say the rest of you? there is still room for roughly 41 systems for any potential worldbuilders here if you're interested, spread across the various subsectors. Fluff is still in its "infant" stages, so that means that if you'd like to add some fluff, a conflict here or there, register to the board and bring your ideas


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

oh id just love to write about how the half moon crusaders and the Vanguard regiment will purge everyone in the sector's asses like they are just a heap of trash. IM IN TOO


----------



## Techpriest Tjórvi (May 17, 2007)

glad to have you aboard, but remember that the corrupt Sagradians won't be so easily removed from the sector, that's the main asset to many future campaign plots :wink:


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

well, a perpetual war about grievous losses on both sides that are easily replaced sounds fun too


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Im sorry just to clarify are you making this sector part of the Imperium or as a little mini empire within it thats completely free of Imperium control.


----------



## nobrot (Jan 24, 2007)

sounds good to me! time for a some greenskin activity methinks


----------



## Techpriest Tjórvi (May 17, 2007)

@ Jacobite;

it's a renegade sector with some still-loyal imperial worlds, and the Imperium is sending in a crusade, called the _Sagrado Worlds Crusade_, in an attempt to reclaim the sector. The crusades' success is highly sought after, because the sector is a mineral rich sector. The sagradian defenders, however, are well equipped, with their twin forgeworlds, and have a renegade chapter to help in the defense of said sector

@ nobrot;

hehe yes, the greenskins are the most powerful of all the major races in the sector, as they conquered one of the subsectors (the Koba subsector) in a massive Waaaagh! just two short years ago (according to the sagrado calendar), so chances are, unless a campaign requires something completely specific, the greenskins will be involved in almost all of the major campaigns in or around sagrado


----------



## Techpriest Tjórvi (May 17, 2007)

And the campaign has been announced, below is the data


Greetings fellow players,



I come to you in the hopes that you will partake in this player run campaign, set in a new, strange, and long-struggled for sector.

If you have any questions about this, I'll gladly answer any of them. Please, however, don't register by sending me a private message, either register here, or register on the board (link provided below). If you register on the board, you will receive weekly newsletters about the crusades' progress in a fluff perspective.





The Sagrado sector faces its greatest challenge in 6 millennia. The Imperium of Man is coming to reclaim the Sagrado Sector. The fate of the sector rests on the desperate battles being fought around the Tantara and Volund subsectors, and the rogue world of Glacia.

The Sagradian defenders have resisted incursions in the past but always at a terrible cost. Can they prevent this attack, the greatest so far, the 1st Sagrado Worlds Crusade, from breaching the Volund Line to assail the very heart of the sector – ancient Sagrado Prime?

This summer, the Sagrado Worlds Crusade campaign will be unleashed in homes and Games Workshop stores across the globe. You (yes, you!) will be able to affect the outcome of the campaign directly and the future of the whole sector. Fighting in support of the Imperium, the forces of Chaos, the Armed Trade Dominion corporation, or the very Sagradian defenders along with their renegade Iron Dragon brothers, you can participate in this massive war by submitting results from your own games to our shinny e-mail address, or by registering on the board that has been created for this campaign. As well as being able to access this web site for continuous updates on the campaign’s progress, The Sagrado Sector Team promise campaign news, features, and some hair-raising battle reports to boot.

Mid-June should see the release of Codex: Iron Dragons, a companion work for the campaign detailing the histories of Daedalus, the Iron Dragons' new home world in the sagrado sector, a map of the Sagrado Sector, and the incessant conflict first bred in the Farlax Sector War shortly after the creation of the Iron Dragons chapter. Codex: Iron Dragons also features no less than four army lists covering the Iron Hands troops and heroes, as well as new wargear to wage war against those loyal to the Imperium, and a starting force of the Skitarii forces of the Tantara Forgeworld.

In the meantime, brace yourselves and prepare for war. You can make the difference between defeat or victory, life or death!


*The Sagrado Crusade:* The Imperium has sent a mighty Crusade to retake and liberate the Sagrado Worlds. Named after the region's founding company alliance, the _Sagrado Corporation_, the Sagrado Worlds are located deep within the Ultima Segmentum, but the sector is difficult to enter, due in part to constant warp storms and currents of free warp, and is composed of over one hundred forty inhabited systems, subdivided into a number of discrete territories.

Classified 'Lost' many millennia ago, the Sagrado Worlds have a long history of civil unrest and ongoing dispute between each territory, suffering from savage border wars with competing subsectors, ork warbands, pirates, corrupt corporations, these are just a few of the threats that inhabit the worlds of the Sagrado Sector. Eventually reclassified as 'unstable/hazardous', the Civitas Imperialis was officially suspended and the court of the regional governor removed to the neighboring sector for safety. In late 719.M40, the Sagrado Worlds were officially regarded as lost to the Imperium.

In 740.M40, the High Lords of Terra decided to launch a Crusade into the sector to reclaim the Sagrado Worlds, purging the taint of Chaos and Heretic for good. At the head of the great armada was Warmaster Balthius, who led his forces to the borders of the disputed region and waged a war against the heretical Sagrado defenders. Thus began, the Sagrado Worlds Crusade.

*Armies:* Deep in the Sagrado Sector, tension is rising. Simultaneously, the Forces of Disorder and the Forces of Order, including the forces of Captain Artemius of the fallen Blades of Darkness chapter, are preparing to mount an all-out assault both from within and without, with the intention of breaking through into the heart of the sagrado sector, to Sagrado Prime itself. If either force were to be able to lay waste to the world it would have a horrendous effect on morale all throughout the sector, as well as prove to the sagradian defenders their imminent fate. The sectors defenders, led by the renegade Iron Dragons chapter, ready themselves to repel the invaders. Each army may fight on one of the three sides, and each has its own reason for being there. Here, we explain some of the reasons behind each force’s presence.


*FORCES OF DISORDER:*

From the abyss, we have gazed upon the bright light of a galaxy ruled by the lickspittles of the Corpse God of Mankind – a galaxy where our whims are denied by the laws of those too weak to appreciate the grandeur of our vision. How long now has the pain of that denial been a knife twisting in our souls? How long has our hatred festered within us and demanded release? Be denied no longer. Obey the voices that come from the darkest core of your being and grant them license. There is no order. Do what thou wilt and let the galaxy burn! Let the Sagrado Sector be one massive sacrifice! Burn! Maim! KILL!

Forces: Chaos Space Marines - Orks - Dark Eldar - Lost & The Damned


*FORCES OF ORDER:*

You have sworn an oath to the Emperor of all Mankind, an oath of duty and honor. Now that oath is to be tried in a Trial by Fire. We must march proudly into the maelstrom of battle and, as we do so, remember that we bear the hopes and prayers of all those we're going to liberate. If we falter, then the sector will enter a new dark age from which it may never emerge, we must stop the forces of Chaos and the Heretics that have taken over the Sagrado Sector!

Marshal your loathing of the Imperiums enemies that confront us. Our righteous wrath is our greatest weapon against these filth. Use it well. The Emperor Protects.

Forces: Space Marines - Imperial Guard - Eldar - Sisters of Battle – Ordo Malleus - Ordo Hereticus - Caranthir Strike Force


*SAGRADO DEFENDERS:*

The time has come yet again. The power of our Great Adversaries are ascendant; all that we have strived so hard to uphold is in danger of being torn down and replaced with anarchy and death. The denizens of the Imperium, with their False Faith and False God, are mustering their forces and have chosen this moment to strike. Without utmost resolve and ceaseless vigilance, they will deliver the sector itself a mortal wound, one of which it may never recover.

Our enemies must be contained, for the price of failure is our death and destruction.

Forces: Iron Dragon Space Marines - Dragon Cult Adeptus Mechanicus - Imperial Army


*PIRATES:*

With the whole of Battlefleet Sagrado and the Iron Dragons chapter both distracted, now is our time to act. If we strike at the right places, we could gain riches beyond our wildest imaginings. We must strike at key industrial worlds in the Tantara subsector, and steal the prototype of a new ship that recently rendezvoused there. If we manage to steal this vessel, it will allow us to take what is rightfully ours!

We must steal the ship and rendezvous with our own shipyards, where they will be able to create more of this powerful vessel. For the Dominion, it shall be done.

Forces: Armed Trade Dominion


You've researched the history of the Sagrado Sector, you understand the motivations of all the armies, and you have an idea of how to use this board. Now, all you need to know is how to get involved in the greatest gamer-run campaign ever run! This page is all about how you can get involved and help determine the outcome of this mighty conflict.

*Send in Any Battle*

The campaign begins July, 1st 2007, and will run until September, 1st. That's sixty-two days of bitter struggle! Between those dates, you can play a game of Warhammer 40,000, Battlefleet Gothic, Inquisitor, and even Epic anywhere with another opponent and send in the results online. Remember: games with your friends can count toward the campaign no matter where you play. As the Sagrado Worlds Crusade campaign is a global gamer-inspired Warhammer 40,000, Epic, Inquisitor, and Battlefleet Gothic event, players from all around the world will be joining in the fray. Game in a store, a club, or on your kitchen table - all you need to do is find an opponent and play a game!

*So what are you waiting for?*

With amazing Warhammer 40,000 plastic terrain kits, and an awesome Cities of Death expansion book provided by Games Workshop that will help you fight in cities across the sector, tons of amazing Warhammer 40,000 miniatures, and a fully dedicated campaign team, there has never been a better time to get involved in the struggle for the Sagrado Sector. All that's left for you to do is to find some battles and begin conquering for your chosen cause.

*We'll see you on the battlefield!*


----------

